

Ask HN: Do I own the content I pay for (code/artwork) on freelance sites? - thrwwy

Some other questions that will come up:<p>Is it overkill to be concerned that a contractor may claim to have only licensed the use of the work and not allow resale?<p>How are 3rd party claims of content ownership handled?<p>What if these problems arise months or years down the line?
======
stonemetal
It all depends on how the sale is structured. Not being familiar with any
particulars, I would assume it would be work for hire. In the US work for hire
means who ever did the hiring is considered the author of the work. In Europe
they often have moral rights which can muddy the waters in such cases.

3rd party claims of ownership would be handled just like any other claim of
3rd party ownership.

~~~
thrwwy
I imagine these sites would be more prone to this and that they would have a
built in way to handle it already from being barraged with claims all day
long. Not the case?

------
lysol
This sort of thing is spelled out in the contract. If you aren't signing a
contract, you should be.

~~~
thrwwy
Yes, a contract is a must, of course. I'm wondering if I'll need to add that
step in myself via external communication (I'll send them a contract to sign
and return.) Do these sites have this (i.e. a generic contract for services
rendered with some kind of checkbox) built into their workflow already?

~~~
glimcat
Generally they have terms of service - designed to cover them - and maybe some
dispute resolution stuff.

